# Twin biocube competition



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

As stated in a previous thread, I picked up a second biocube and tore down my original. The plan is to see who can make a nicer nano reef. Seeing as my wife is way more artistic than me, I figured I'd start by upgrading my lights, I pulled on of the pc lights to make more for some LEDs

So far we've only gotten as far as sand and water and my wife has 1 snail and 2 hermit crabs









Not a noticeable difference with the 1 watt LEDs but it is brighter so well see how it does


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant wait to c how this turns up


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

That's great that your partner is also into the hobby. Double the fun, double the hole in the wallet haha, jk


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

More than double, she's the one who wanted the 300g system


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Update: so I added a bunch of coral to my tank, my wife has done well... Nothing. I also added fish to both tanks

Wife's livestock: 1 true perc, one false perc, coral banded shrimp with no claws because the fell off in the net, 2 hermit crabs, 1 neon goby

My livestock: 2 saddled clowns, 1 two spot blenny, coral banded shrimp with claws






























































The fluval tank in the middle is gonna be a heavily planted crs tank in the future


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing is opened up yet because I just finished adding everything


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So I think my wife wins, she's getting an octopus


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I could look at pictures all day. Thanks for taking the time to post them. 

Nice tanks.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. they both look good, octopus ? some kind of miniature i suppose, that's cool, look forward to the pics. Cheers


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> So I think my wife wins, she's getting an octopus


How are you modifying the tank to keep it in there?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> How are you modifying the tank to keep it in there?


Pretty much just tape up all the holes so it can't escape









Live dinner









So far he is still getting used to his new home and doesn't come out of the filter compartment much, he flashes from light brown to black


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So he finally came out


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. cool octopus. how about another side by side comparison pic. Cheers


----------

